# Helios Nutrition's N-Gage Pre Workout



## PillarofBalance (Mar 28, 2013)

So through threats and coercion I got to be the first paying customer for Helios Nutrition.  I purchased just prior to this going to market their pre-workout product named N-Gage.  Any of you that know me know that I don't really use any supplements other than copious amounts of gear and high fat, bad carb foods.  I also strive to be enemy #1 of the supplement industry and their bullshit propaganda machines.

However I worked with Helios for my diet and grew to really trust them. So I figured I'd give their stuff a whirl. They didn't try to sell me the world.  Just a supplement.  I work out later in the evening, about 7PM so I prefer not to have caffeine prior to training.  Their product is stimulant free.  For details on the label, go here 


It only has I think three active ingredients, which I like. Rather than trying to fit 4800 in one little scoop.  Which brings me to my next like... 

The serving size. I don't like to drink shit other than carbonated water and high quality craft ales. One serving mixes in 8oz of water.  Quick slurp and I'm done... Kinda like with Herm.

I thought the name would have been better if it was N-Gayge but I don't know marketing at all.  

The taste was good.  I pretty much gauge the taste of all supps on a 1-10 scale. 1 being this shit I can't remember its name but it was vomit inducing, 60 bucks and I gave it away and 10 being sour apple Xtend original formula.  I'd give this stuff an 8.5.  Going down the "Glacier Blue Ice" is fantastic.  Slight bit of an aftertaste. You all know what I mean. Every supp has that after taste if it doesn't have carbs or cals.  But I enjoyed in anyway.

Got to the gym 40 minutes after drinking. Didn't feel all cracked out or amped up.  It was a heavy bench day working 85% for triples.  I'm on a carb backloading diet so energy is a little depleted.  Squats hadn't gone well on Monday.  But today I did quite well. I completed all sets and in my last two sets, my form Nazi on the team who watches me says I had ZERO technical breakdowns in form. Considering bench is my worst lift, that was great news.  I've worked extremely hard to get to that point so a supp doesn't get 100% credit. But it certainly helped keep me focused a bit.

Biggest thing I noticed... Doing heavy triples means long rest periods between sets. Upwards of 5 minutes sometimes.  My lats were so COMPLETELY PUMPED I couldn't believe it.  So after my work on bench I did close grip presses with a shoulder saver pad (think board press) for 5 sets of 10 and then tricep pushdowns for 5 sets of 15.  By the time I was finished with the close grip press, my triceps were so pumped I couldn't fully extend the arms to lockout lol... It was nuts. I'm not a bodybuilder and I almost forgot what a pump like that is like.

I can't wait until deads on Friday... I'm gonna double up on this shit. My legs will look like Tom Platz when I walk out cause I pull sumo (say something Dtown!).

Gonna have my girl Hips give this a whirl before she does her circuit training thing tomorrow too and see how she likes it.

So over all, I have no complaints about the product. I'll be sure to update if it suddenly gives me gyno or syphilis.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 29, 2013)

Sounds like good shit.   Nice write up man


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 15, 2013)

No gyno and no syphillis from it...  Its non-stim because I train late on Monday and Wednesday, but friday I train around 2pm.  So my new thing is to mix it with a blueberry red bull. Good shiz.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow is all I can say.   It's no fair you fed me tequila and Boston market. You also said you wouldn't tell anyone.  Last time I do anything for you.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 15, 2013)

LMAO...some funny shit...

I don't know how I missed this thread but you had me at quick slurp.....Im intrigued

Nice review.


----------

